# Best Antivirus / internet security?



## aegino (Jul 24, 2012)

Some people have said Microsoft security essentials is just as good as many and free.

I've always used Norton... Mine's expiring soon though. 

I want overall good, won't slow down the cpu, catches everything, cost effective. 

So far I've got them ranked in this order (1) BitDefender, (2) Kaspersky and (3) Norton.


Any insights? Would like to hear what you guys think.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 24, 2012)

MSE is ok, alot of people here use it and claim it works good, I just dont trust microshaft. lol I use Avast and Superantispyware


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 24, 2012)

Either Avast or MSE and have Malwarebytes as a malware scanner.


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Jul 24, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> Either Avast or MSE and have Malwarebytes as a malware scanner.



I know its insecure... but...

AVG FREE ALL THE WAY

haha... but no, try something better if you have the dosh for it...

And I hate Norton... it nags you to buy it if its bloatware and it just doesn't go away... the older instances on older computers sometimes disabled the close button! Ugh...


----------



## dwomack (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been using ESET NOD32 Antivirus for five years now and have never had the system and/or virus problems that I had with McAfee, Norton and AVG. When running alongside the free version of Malwarebytes, there's no better protection out there.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (Jul 24, 2012)

All I use is malwarebytes. As long as your smart and dont download free pron you wont get viruses. All I use it for is to scan downloads for malware- viruses. Norton is bloatware garbage. (Try uninstalling it from a computer, a virus is easier, had to do it for my grandmas computer). Why you would pay for a antivirus IDK. My parents use the pay Kaspersky and it sucks, its good protection, but slows your computer down so much. BitDefender, ive never used.  

Avast free edition is good, I would use it, but I dont need it, It was on my previous computer and worked fine. And avg free is ok, but not the best. MSE for winXP was good, never tried with win7.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 24, 2012)

EclipticShell said:


> I know its insecure... but...
> 
> AVG FREE ALL THE WAY
> 
> ...



AVG is slow and bloaty.

Avast, MSE, or Kaspersky IMO.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jul 25, 2012)

MSE, plus its managed through your microsoft update service


----------



## G80FTW (Jul 25, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> AVG is slow and bloaty.
> 
> Avast, MSE, or Kaspersky IMO.



AVG is not bloaty at all.... Iv been using AVG for eons now and never had a problem.  My first computer in 2001 had Norton on it and I had tons of problems with that. So once I discovered AVG in about 2005 or so I started using it as a friend recommended it to me and never had a problem since then.

BUT, I have since switched to Microsoft Security Essentials just to see if its any better and so far it does use a LITTLE less resources than AVG and I have had no problems.


----------



## Shane (Jul 25, 2012)

Ive been using Kaspersky Internet Security for a couple of years now,Cant fault it to be honest...never had any viruses or problems since using it.


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Jul 25, 2012)

Hyper-Threaded said:


> All I use is malwarebytes. As long as your smart and dont download free pron you wont get viruses. All I use it for is to scan downloads for malware- viruses. Norton is bloatware garbage. (Try uninstalling it from a computer, a virus is easier, had to do it for my grandmas computer). Why you would pay for a antivirus IDK. My parents use the pay Kaspersky and it sucks, its good protection, but slows your computer down so much. BitDefender, ive never used.
> 
> Avast free edition is good, I would use it, but I dont need it, It was on my previous computer and worked fine. And avg free is ok, but not the best. MSE for winXP was good, never tried with win7.



Well said... what would be good free antivirus no hassle for Windows 8 RP? I have AVG on here at the moment... I need something that has a run on logon option.... and a disable antivirus until next logon when I am on steam... since it runs better and all I play is Team Fortress 2 and GTA San Andreas ^.^


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 25, 2012)

G80FTW said:


> AVG is not bloaty at all.... Iv been using AVG for eons now and never had a problem.  My first computer in 2001 had Norton on it and I had tons of problems with that. So once I discovered AVG in about 2005 or so I started using it as a friend recommended it to me and never had a problem since then.
> 
> BUT, I have since switched to Microsoft Security Essentials just to see if its any better and so far it does use a LITTLE less resources than AVG and I have had no problems.



AVG is by far one of the slower and hoggier ones out there.  Iplace it up there with Norton and McAfee


----------



## Concordedly (Jul 25, 2012)

dwomack said:


> I've been using ESET NOD32 Antivirus for five years now and have never had the system and/or virus problems that I had with McAfee, Norton and AVG. When running alongside the free version of Malwarebytes, there's no better protection out there.



This. ESET. Win. Profit.


----------



## Darren (Jul 26, 2012)

Avast and MSE are good. I prefer MSE. Malware Bytes is good to have. CCleaner is helpful but not really AntiVirus. Honestly not being stupid and downloading things you should such as torrents and adult material should keep you okay. Also when you go to download pages think before you click because frequently pages will have ads that look like the download button but will download something you don't want. Be smart and you should be good as well as using a good AntiVirus. 

MSE does pair nicely with Windows Firewall and I've had no issues with using it for several months.


----------



## G80FTW (Jul 26, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> AVG is by far one of the slower and hoggier ones out there.  Iplace it up there with Norton and McAfee



I have no idea what you are talking about.

I would still recommend avg to anyone. 7 or so years without a virus or any other security problems I think is pretty good.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 26, 2012)

AVG is fine for me, don't even notice it.


----------



## jonsnow (Jul 30, 2012)

I would go with Avast or AVG


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Jul 30, 2012)

jonsnow said:


> I would go with Avast or AVG



AVG Free, read the Licence Agreement. They can legally infect your machine with viruses to work out how they work. Windows Security Essentials. Thats the best FREE one.


----------



## G80FTW (Jul 30, 2012)

EclipticShell said:


> AVG Free, read the Licence Agreement. They can legally infect your machine with viruses to work out how they work. Windows Security Essentials. Thats the best FREE one.



http://free.avg.com/us-en/avg-anti-virus-8-licence-agreement-eula

Where? I dont see anything in the EULA stating that it will infect your PC with a virus.

http://www.avg.com/us-en/12


----------



## FrillyBits (Jul 30, 2012)

My free preferences:

For set and forget, Microsoft Security Essentials is just that and works well
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials

If you like to tweak and find the occasional notification exciting (or at least interesting) then Comodo Internet Security is a good choice. Very lite on resources and contains Firewall, Defence Plus, Sandbox, Anti-virus and Cloud analysis
http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/free-internet-security.php


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Jul 31, 2012)

G80FTW said:


> http://free.avg.com/us-en/avg-anti-virus-8-licence-agreement-eula
> 
> Where? I dont see anything in the EULA stating that it will infect your PC with a virus.
> 
> http://www.avg.com/us-en/12



They can use it. It has actually been on watchdog before.


----------



## JHM (Aug 9, 2012)

bye


----------



## TheComputerMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Avast or nod32 ...


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2012)

Nod32 or Avast plus superantispyware..


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 30, 2012)

EclipticShell said:


> AVG Free, read the Licence Agreement. They can legally infect your machine with viruses to work out how they work. Windows Security Essentials. Thats the best FREE one.



Conflation at its best.



voyagerfan99 said:


> AVG is by far one of the slower and hoggier ones out there.  Iplace it up there with Norton and McAfee



evidence?  If anything MSE is considered bloaty:



> The bottom line: Microsoft Security Essentials 2 will protect you, and it will generally do it well. However, its impact on system performance could be improved, and it's still a bit light in the tool belt.


 CNET

Windows Security Essentials is a re-hack of at a Microsoft Security application for the third or fourth time.  OneCare, Windows Defender and now Microsoft Security Essentials.

MS's first few attempts were disastrous.  In fact most reviews at the time slammed it for its high false negatives and low false positive detection.   In other words it did very well at missing the stuff that matters and annoyingly made you frequently aware of shit that didn't.

Then MS purchased more IP  (GIANT AntiSpyware) and rebadged it.  MS has no idea about the security game.

AVG isn't bloated in the slightest, but im a convert to Avast.  Does what it says on the tin.


----------



## linux992 (Sep 30, 2012)

I've tried Avast after reading about it on here a long while ago. I haven't had any problems and recommend it to my friends and family.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Oct 2, 2012)

I personally use Microsoft Security Essentials and Malwarebytes to combat malicious software.  I then re-clone my hard drive every six months as well.

For those of you who do not use hard drive cloning you are missing out.  My last hard drive clone took about twenty minutes.  What takes the longest is merely backing up valuable data.

Last time I got possibly infected was about six months ago.  I was looking for a hard drive scanning tool and by mistake picked the wrong website.  After that happened I re-cloned my hard drive again.


----------



## cracker2 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm looking for one that doesn't use much space.I use avast internet security.Its good but,has extras idc to use.For some reason I got to disable it to get internet when I login,turn it back on & its fine.It also blocks divx streams,works when I disable avast.

I have divx & ff set to allow all connections,didn't fix either.Went to safe & did the whole 9 yards on scans(mb,tds,avast,hijack etc.),i'm clean.I want to try out one of these.
Comodo
Bit defender
Zone alarm 
I'm best off with the basic lines since that uses least resources most likely.Although I like the Keylogger/Screengrabber Jamming feature on ZoneAlarm Extreme Security.


----------



## claptonman (Oct 3, 2012)

MSE plus a weekly quick scan with MBAM will take care of anything.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 3, 2012)

claptonman said:


> MSE plus a weekly quick scan with MBAM will take care of anything.



Not everything!!!  lol


----------



## claptonman (Oct 3, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> Not everything!!!  lol



I meant to say as a normal user. If you're really bad at downloading all the game managers and toolbars, and other "free" programs... then maybe not.

Reminds me, today at work we had this laptop with a 65GB C partition and only 1GB left on it. Ccleaner found 25.8GB worth of junk files. Had quite a few rootkits/trojans on it, too.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 3, 2012)

MSE looks pretty rubbish to me

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2403986,00.asp


----------



## novicegeek (Oct 6, 2012)

I had Norton's too. It took a lot of memory, so I switched to MSE. Unfortunately, soon thereafter, I got a virus. I dropped MSE and went with our cable provider's virus protection (F-Secure). It eats up its share of memory too, but so far, no virus - that I'm aware of.


----------



## oct562 (Oct 6, 2012)

In my own experience, Norton and AVG used to slowdown computers dramatically, but this was 7-10 years ago. That made me stay away from them. 

I have heard Norton is not longer that heavy on Wndows, but I still have to prove that, but once you have a bad experience with something, you ask yourself, Why use it again when there are many options out there?

I have used ZA for years without issues, but now I want explore other options. May be I am bored because no matter what I run, I get nothing, LOL. Also, having to pay another $40 for 3 PC's makes me check other suites.

Still undecided what to do. For regular users, any AV + Firewall will be ok, but it is not my case.

.


----------



## rasynomarlo (Oct 9, 2012)

Antivirus software plays an important role in protecting our computer system from various types of viruses and worms. There are several antivirus programs available in market but according to me, Avast is the best antivirus among all as it has many impressive features and also protects our pc from different kind of malware functions or viruses.


----------



## ayan (Oct 9, 2012)

I use the free version of the avast, and i've never had any problems. Of course, I didn't download wildly any kind of  free software that shows up on website ads, but still, i've had some encounters, that were easily rejected.


----------



## stanley jin (Oct 10, 2012)

Avast Avira AVG and MSE, these are free and very well.


----------



## stanley jin (Oct 10, 2012)

G80FTW said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> I would still recommend avg to anyone. 7 or so years without a virus or any other security problems I think is pretty good.



Agree with your opinion


----------

